# HELP HELP HELP



## paigntonlad (Jan 11, 2009)

HELP!!
my rhom has bumped against some bogwood and stabbed himself above his eye. its a deep puncture.
hes swimming erraticly around the surface with his mouth out the water.
what do i do?
its as if hes in agony,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I would make sure my water params are in order-
Maybe add some salt and see what happens from their.....If things persist then I would move to meds....


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Wow, I'm sorry i can't help you, but it seems he is gasping for air if he is at the surface. Someone will reply shortly, don't worry. Hope everything goes well for you.

And make sure you get rid of that wood, never have any spiky bits, just file it down it cut it or whatever.


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

First-things-first, REMOVE THE DECOR THAT CAUSED THE INJURY. You shouldn't have anything with sharp/pointed edges with a P - they're relatively clumsy swimmers and if they're chasing live food, they'll do it with reckless abandon.

Definitely add aquarium salt at 1 tsp per 5 gallons to lower his stress and assist in healing. You may want to get some Melafix to assist also. Raise your water temps to 82-84 or so.


----------



## paigntonlad (Jan 11, 2009)

Murphy18 said:


> Wow, I'm sorry i can't help you, but it seems he is gasping for air if he is at the surface. Someone will reply shortly, don't worry. Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> And make sure you get rid of that wood, never have any spiky bits, just file it down it cut it or whatever.


he looks awfull. cant keep his balance and keeps gasping out the water.
hes got some bog wood stock in him i dnt know if i should pull it out or not.
poor bruno


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

paigntonlad said:


> Wow, I'm sorry i can't help you, but it seems he is gasping for air if he is at the surface. Someone will reply shortly, don't worry. Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> And make sure you get rid of that wood, never have any spiky bits, just file it down it cut it or whatever.


he looks awfull. cant keep his balance and keeps gasping out the water.
hes got some bog wood stock in him i dnt know if i should pull it out or not.
poor bruno
[/quote]

Please post your water parameters?


----------



## paigntonlad (Jan 11, 2009)

[quote name='Rough996' date='Jan 12 2009, 06:42 PM' post='2316713']
First-things-first, REMOVE THE DECOR THAT CAUSED THE INJURY. You shouldn't have anything with sharp/pointed edges with a P - they're relatively clumsy swimmers and if they're chasing live food, they'll do it with reckless abandon.

Definitely add aquarium salt at 1 tsp per 5 gallons to lower his stress and assist in healing. You may want to get some Melafix to assist also. Raise your water temps to 82-84 or so.
[/

ive turned th ligt off to try settle him and removed the wood but hes going nutts


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

paigntonlad said:


> he looks awfull. cant keep his balance and keeps gasping out the water.
> hes got some bog wood stock in him i dnt know if i should pull it out or not.
> poor bruno


Holy crap, man! You're in for a time now... you're probably going to have to catch him and pull that out... I mean, it can't heal IN PLACE. I'm no expert on these things, but I know you can help reduce his stress with some salt, which will ease his gill functions and possibly help his breathing - if that IS the issue. I sure hope one of the experts can help you. GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## paigntonlad (Jan 11, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Wow, I'm sorry i can't help you, but it seems he is gasping for air if he is at the surface. Someone will reply shortly, don't worry. Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> And make sure you get rid of that wood, never have any spiky bits, just file it down it cut it or whatever.


he looks awfull. cant keep his balance and keeps gasping out the water.
hes got some bog wood stock in him i dnt know if i should pull it out or not.
poor bruno
[/quote]

Please post your water parameters?:nod:
[/quote]
AMMONIA 0, NITRITE 0, NITRATE under 5, Ph 6.2, temp 80
take is spotlessly clean


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

paigntonlad said:


> Wow, I'm sorry i can't help you, but it seems he is gasping for air if he is at the surface. Someone will reply shortly, don't worry. Hope everything goes well for you.
> 
> And make sure you get rid of that wood, never have any spiky bits, just file it down it cut it or whatever.


he looks awfull. cant keep his balance and keeps gasping out the water.
hes got some bog wood stock in him i dnt know if i should pull it out or not.
poor bruno
[/quote]

Please post your water parameters?:nod:
[/quote]
AMMONIA 0, NITRITE 0, NITRATE under 5, Ph 6.2, temp 80
take is spotlessly clean
[/quote]

If he doesn indeed have this piece of wood in him still-
You will need to remove it one way or another man-Certainly be careful of your fingers......Use some tweezers or something and have another person to hold fish and you do the work.....Sedating would be best-But needs or should be done by someone who has done it before......

Being up at the top breathing hard-Do you have enough Oxy.in the tank for him.....I would still only add the salt-only move to meds if things dont get better......


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

wow as i was reading this it was very dramatic and now i need to know whats happend??? Have u got the wood out?

Make sure theres surface aggitation to oxygen exchange.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

YO DID YOU GET HTAT WOOD OUT BRO?

this if f*cking high drama I love it.
my god this rhombeus


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

How is everything going, and how big is he?


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

The silence is DEAFENING! WHAT HAPPENED???? STATUS PLEASE?


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

Holy crap! This is better than my daytime soaps. I hope your fish is okay and look forwad to an update soon.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

dude what happened, did he survive?


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

update us, please!!!

did you remove the wood?
add salt?
add an airstone?
add melafix?

is the rhom ok yet?????


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Hate to say it, but it sounds like he brained his damage. Watch out for his mouth when you try to pull the wood out.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

That really is sad, He is only a young one and you only had him for few days, if I'm not mistaken.

Please give us some good news!!


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Right there is pretty much 8 straight posts of status requests.

I'm sure he will be back to let us know what happened when he can.


----------



## PELIGROSO PYGO (Aug 27, 2008)

i think it died..


----------



## paigntonlad (Jan 11, 2009)

hi guys,
thanks for all the replies...

bruno died







when i inspected him the damage was to severe, you could see his brain.
poor bruno









all the bogwood has now gone, never to be seen again!!!

its a shame, he grew nearly 2 inches in as many months and was doing really well...

so its down to my local i go to see if they can get another rhom for me...

dont think it will be that easy though










thanks again for all the advice


----------



## Rough996 (Oct 3, 2006)

paigntonlad said:


> hi guys,
> thanks for all the replies...
> 
> bruno died
> ...


What a tragedy. I'm truly sorry to hear of your loss... especially after having to see him suffer.







I couldn't imagine having to deal with that and my rhom.









Good luck with the new one and let your experience serve as a lesson to ALL THOSE OUT THERE PUTTING ANY AND EVERYTHING THAT LOOKS COOL IN YOUR TANK TO STOP! Piranhas are NOT graceful swimmers - especially when chasing prey. Give them a SAFE and happy environment, people! Thanks for listening to my rant. Maybe one day I'll follow my advice and take out the large crocodile skull that I just put in recently.


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

I was really dreading that. It's a real shame, especially when you had to watch him suffer also.









Good luck if you get another....


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Sorry about the loss!


----------



## Restricted- (Aug 21, 2008)

What a dramatic story. To bad he died


----------



## NakedSavage (Apr 9, 2008)

That sucks man... sorry to hear that. I will be checking all my decor for sharp edges now


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

dude thats awful! sorry man. good luck getting another one.


----------



## pbucch (Nov 18, 2008)

good night sweet prince.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry about bruno, but you should always check for shar edges in rocks or wood before placing in a piranga tank! They can get spooked quite easily, best of luck on future piranha keeping.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

god that sucks..........makes me want to take out my wood (no pun intended)


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

sorry to hear about your loss. i don't put anything except for gravel in my tanks. decor is a wast of space in my mind.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

sorry to hear that...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry to hear bout yer Rhom


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss sometimes sh$% happens. best of luck with your next one.


----------



## crazy banana (Jan 8, 2009)

pictures?


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

^^^Good one.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow!, freaky accident. I've never heard of anything like this before especially with such a small fish. Since he didn't have the weight and bulk behind him that an adult would've, it makes it even more weired that he could hit and drive a splinter into his brain.








Don't worry, this was a one in a million mishap. Unless you have shards of glass for decor, this will never happen again. And, piranhas are very far from being clumsy swimmers. They are very fast and precise in their movements. But, sh*t happens as they say.


----------

